# Difference between P'cola Pier and Gulf Shores



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been to both piers, but it's been a year, think last time I went to the Gulf Shores Pier. We're coming down from AR in mid August and just wondering what yall think the main differences between them. We'll be camping a Big Lagoon State Park. I'm sure I'll hit both of them, but just looking for some "insider info" 

Thanks in Advance!!!

I like to hang out at the end an try Kings and spanish in the morning. I'll also have my wife an 12 y/o and they just like catching fish. I can give his a sabachi and he'll catch hard tail until his arm wears out. But he realy like keeping fish and eating something he caught.


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

Am I correct that to fish the GS pier it requires a fishing license, but at P'cola it doesn't?


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

pcola pier you need no license. but i would get one, they are free from any bait shop. takes a minute to get one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Your pass on the GS pier covers your license. You don't have to purchase a seperate license to fish off of it. P'cola pier I believe is in slightly deeper water and the water is generally cleaner east of P'cola pass. As far as fishing goes, I don't know which can claim to be a better pier as both seem to do pretty well. I do know that the GS pier catches a LOT of kings. Could be the off colored water, but there is certainly an abundance of them there.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

you WILL need a separate license on gulf shores pier(NOT INCLUDED IN THE DAILY PIER PASS)....but the state offers a pier only license and for out of state residence it is only 11.00 and change for a year long license....but is pier only!!!!you can't go to Alabama point or the beach without a regular salt water license



Chris V said:


> Your pass on the GS pier covers your license. You don't have to purchase a seperate license to fish off of it. P'cola pier I believe is in slightly deeper water and the water is generally cleaner east of P'cola pass. As far as fishing goes, I don't know which can claim to be a better pier as both seem to do pretty well. I do know that the GS pier catches a LOT of kings. Could be the off colored water, but there is certainly an abundance of them there.


not to start anything..... but I would think you would know....maybe you wouldn't... living in Alabama and not needing one yourself ....but have given wrong info on this matter....sorry....not calling you out, but educating....as I am an out of state person and fish gulf shores pier when down and know what is needed with in the law

and I go fish the gulf shores pier because i find the people are nicer....maybe because no alcohol is allowed???? not real sure.... but I find it friendlier....not saying the pensacola can't be....just my preference and opinion
a link for the Gulf shores pier forum if you haven't found it before 
http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm from Arkansas


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Your pass on the GS pier covers your license. You don't have to purchase a seperate license to fish off of it. P'cola pier I believe is in slightly deeper water and the water is generally cleaner east of P'cola pass. As far as fishing goes, I don't know which can claim to be a better pier as both seem to do pretty well. I do know that the GS pier catches a LOT of kings. Could be the off colored water, but there is certainly an abundance of them there.


 
I called the pier they say you do need a license


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

ARfisherman the license is only 11 bucks for the year. I live about 20 mins from P-cola pier but I drive the hour + everytime I go to a pier simply because the people at GS pier are much nicer and helpful if you ask. We usually catch a few kings and bull reds at GS when we go. All in all its a better fishing experience I think. Oh and if your into fishing at night the GS pier has lights that shine in the water brings in some nice specs and a few flounder.


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

What about Navarre Pier I've never been there. I'll be down mid August.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! I honestly didn't know that you had to have a seperate license! I've never been checked for a license when going on the pier, but admittedly, I do not fish the pier as often as I once did. Either way, I'm sorry for the false info and Ironman you are right, I should know considering I work in a tackle shop and deal with pier anglers every day.

I'm curious though. If a current license is needed, why have I never been checked when paying my daily pass? Is this something that recently went into effect? Its been several months since the last time I was there.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I seem to catch more variety of fish at the Gulf Shores pier. I think the Gulf Shores pier is lower to the water too, right? Feels like it to me.
I find the biggest difference for me is the staff. Everyone seems nice and helpful at the Pensacola Pier, where I have had issues with certain staff at the Gulf State Park Pier...multiple times


----------

